

Ask HN: How common is this Adsense Weirdness? - pramit

I track my negligible Adsense earnings every now and then. In fact, every month or so. Last month, I was glad to learn that the famous $100 limit was near. I had $96 or thereabouts. Hallelujah!<p>Considering that I get around 500 visitors daily on my site, I log in today to check whether the $100 limit was crossed, and I find that somehow, Google has recalculated and now the Adsense figure stands at 87-odd dollars.<p>Now I am pretty sure that the Porsche will have to wait.<p>What also pisses me off is the sheer Opaqueness of Google. Does this sort of Adsense weirdness happen to others?<p>Thank you.
======
sushi
There's a reason why Google mentions it as _Total estimated earnings_ not
Total earnings.

